# What is it like using a keyboard and mouse to play pc games?



## Tyrone Burton

As soon as it reaches Christmas here in Britain I'll be getting a gaming pc. Now I've been gaming all my life with games consoles so am completely used to game pads, but what is it like for keyboards and mouse? I mean what do you do to move your character? Would you say a joypad is best or kb and mouse?


----------



## JMPC

Typically, movement is controlled with the W,A,S,D keys and you look around, fire, change direction, etc with the mouse. You can use all kinds of controllers with PC games so you don't necessarily have to use keyboard and mouse with every game.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I know, I was going to say that I will always try to use a controller for this pc, but if required I suppose I'll adapt to the keyboard. Do you know anything at all about the older pc games that were in ps2 era, were they compatible with controllers?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Personally, I think KB and mouse are way better then a controller, since I think it gives you faster and more precise reaction. I also have started using the E,S,D,F configuration because it frees up more keys on the left of the board. Congrats on getting a PC; you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Personally, I think KB and mouse are way better then a controller, since I think it gives you faster and more precise reaction. I also have started using the E,S,D,F configuration because it frees up more keys on the left of the board. Congrats on getting a PC; you'll enjoy it.


I've no dought about that, it's just like when I got the wii I thought it's games for it would feel odd with a controller that's upwards instead if fat. Just like the new wii u, everyone's wondering how that big ol fat thing of a controller is going to feel. Back to the thread though, if a game supports the controller I'll use it as that's what I'm most efficient at.


----------



## helios19

If you've never done gaming on a PC, I would suggest you at least try the keyboard/mouse combo. You never know... it may become your most preferred option! :dance:


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Of course I will. I'm not the type to pick a console or pc and become a fanboy over it, I like them all even the old ones. I think it'll take me more time to get used to the keyboard and mouse, but I'll get there. Looking forward to playing those pc exclusive games.


----------



## helios19

When the time comes to buy your new gaming rig, be sure to post the specs here for feedback! The advice here is simply invaluable.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I will. The people here are extremely helpful. I have some games on consoles which I look forward to replacing on pc. Can't believe how there much cheaper than console games, why is that if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Sorry stupid question. My best guess is that your already paying for parts like maybe a new GPU, so the price of them is reduced, OR it could be something to do with emulation, console games are made fir pc then emulated well on consoles and your paying extra for the work they've put in coding for the consoles. Lol those are my best guesses.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

helios19 said:


> When the time comes to buy your new gaming rig, be sure to post the specs here for feedback! The advice here is simply invaluable.


 I second this. The guys in over in Building are amazing.:smile:

PC games seem to have better graphics, also.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Yes I've known that fir some time. Really what pushed me to buy a gaming pc was the full game trailer for world of Warcraft mists of pandaria. But of course I'm buying it for more than just one game, also it's BD player will probably have good PQ compared to my ps3.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

It's absolutely vital that once you have your gaming PC you download Steam. You want cheap video games? I bought Borderlands and all of its DLC for 7 bucks.

Bad Company 2 with its expansion pack was also 7 bucks.

Great games are on sale all the time on Steam. Its a PX gamers best friend.

There are a few reasons PC games are cheaper. The first is digital distribution. No disks/boxes to make. No fuel to burn shipping them. Things like that.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> It's absolutely vital that once you have your gaming PC you download Steam. You want cheap video games? I bought Borderlands and all of its DLC for 7 bucks.
> 
> Bad Company 2 with its expansion pack was also 7 bucks.
> 
> Great games are on sale all the time on Steam. Its a PX gamers best friend.
> 
> There are a few reasons PC games are cheaper. The first is digital distribution. No disks/boxes to make. No fuel to burn shipping them. Things like that.


That's is suprising, Il have a look at steam later. 7 bucks, that's around 4 pounds here. I can believe that because some games online on DISC can go fo a 5 pounds even 2 pounds on amazon uk, how dare they class games as cheap, movies have nothing on them lol:smile:


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Just had a look at it on my iPad and at first I was thinking who the he'll made this place ,probably some people who don't know what there doing. BUT then I looked down the page and I found VALVe, I remember them so that's made very confident now buying from them. Fir now I'll stick to a pc game disc, get used to it and if I find I really want a game lol, steam is always there. I'm fussy lol.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Valve and steam are the future. Steam handles all your automatic updates, you can gift games to people, receive gifts, etc. My gaming PC in my signature doesn't even have a disk drive. Don't need one. 100% of my library is now digital.

I can play any of my games anywhere, so long as I log into my steam account.

So I have two gaming PCs. Doesn't matter which one I'm on, I have all my save games and all multiplayer data. Even key mappings.

Even my disk copies of the game are activated on steam. So you might be able to digitize your library in the future.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Very very handy. I'm already liking the look of it, when I get my gaming pc I'll be sure to download it.


----------



## helios19

As much as I like the idea of games being distributed digitally... I still feel very nostalgic over the good old cased/boxed CD/DVDs. For example, I'm an enormous Monkey Island fan and therefore I bought the collector's edition of every game in the series (except number 4... which I'm still looking for).

I'm the kind of guy that treasures the packaging as much as the game itself... keeping it in mint condition. Not all games... just my faves.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

helios19 said:


> As much as I like the idea of games being distributed digitally... I still feel very nostalgic over the good old cased/boxed CD/DVDs. For example, I'm an enormous Monkey Island fan and therefore I bought the collector's edition of every game in the series (except number 4... which I'm still looking for).
> 
> I'm the kind of guy that treasures the packaging as much as the game itself... keeping it in mint condition. Not all games... just my faves.


We have something in common then, I also like to try to get my games new and sealed, and really care about the cases and discs. And yes you can't get a collectors edition on any download service which I would like to get ACIII collectors edition. Although I will use steam for DLC.


----------



## helios19

Yeah, for every other game, Steam seems like an awesome idea! ...I created an account a short time ago, but I've yet to use it.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Do you guys know anything about 3d pc games? Would I need to find a pc capable of it or does it come in an update?


----------



## helios19

It depends if the game and the GPU is compatible with the 3D feature. Most modern GPUs have 3D enabled in the latest drivers. Plus, your monitor needs to support it too (if I'm not mistaken)... and don't forget the glasses!


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Ok when I tryed to google it I found this link Nvidia to make all your PC games 3D (if you so choose) - PC Games

Maybe I should look for a gaming pc with Nvidia?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

nVidia does 3D on all GPUs series 260 and up.

However, you must have a 120 Hz monitor, or a 3D tv.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> nVidia does 3D on all GPUs series 260 and up.
> 
> However, you must have a 120 Hz monitor, or a 3D tv.


Phew, thank you. That'll make things easier now, luckily I do have a 3D tv.


----------



## defriend

Steam also has sales where games go down up th 75% off


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Just out of interest, does steam sell old pc games? Like from 2002?


----------



## bruiser

I don't know about Steam and old games, but gog.com has plenty of them, at a good price. The gog games that want play on a modern system are already fixed with dosbox so they're ready to play.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Wow! So you mean if the game originally only supported an old old windows op, it's been tweaked to support W7 or vista? I'll take a look at it.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Yeah, that's what it means.


----------



## tyza

consoles have around 20 buttons max ?

pcs have like kezillion? 

In terms of precision most pc games is manual in aiming where as some consoles have auto aiming , which does not exist in newer pc games, but its is easier to aim and everything , of course your experience also depends on what type of keyboard and mouse you are planning to buy.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Yeah I know what your on about Tyza, but I much prefer to use the default buttons that the devs wish for me to use. And I'll always try to use a controller where I can, but who knows, I just might fall in love with the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## tyza

games like arma 2 - combined operations has like a thousand default controls, its not custom ,


----------



## dm01

Does anyone know of a controller that can accommodate large, strong hands without breaking? I'm tired of replacing my Xbox controllers (actually it got old shortly after buying the first one). Until then, I will make do with my Razer Lycos and Naga.

I'm not hard on things, I just seemingly can't remember that the controller is not a hammer.


----------



## tyza

dm01 said:


> I'm not hard on things, *I just seemingly can't remember that the controller is not a hammer.*







..............................................................


----------



## dm01

I'll just take that as a no, then.


----------



## tyza

Send the KIA controllers to my address, i will arrange a proper funeral it deserves.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

dm01 said:


> Does anyone know of a controller that can accommodate large, strong hands without breaking? I'm tired of replacing my Xbox controllers (actually it got old shortly after buying the first one). Until then, I will make do with my Razer Lycos and Naga.
> 
> I'm not hard on things, I just seemingly can't remember that the controller is not a hammer.


I've never heard anything like that before lol. How do you break them? Do you crunch them with you hands or do you Break them in anger?


----------



## tyza

Every time a person dies in a game thats epicly hard just *controller against solid object bang bang bang*


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I still get angry at games, but I don't break my controllers. I practically sit in the corner of the room with my controller whispering " MY........PRECIOUS".


----------



## tyza

bahahahaahahhaha


----------



## -WOLF-

Use keyboard and mouse for FPS games and MMOs. Everything else works fine with a controller. Most games are compatible with a gamepad (some are better with a joystick, racing wheel etc) but it usually depends on the gamepad itself, as none are universal.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

No I don't like those unofficial controllers, I think microsofts controller would be best as most PC games are also on 360. So it would almost be like playing it on the 360. If you get my meaning.


----------



## dm01

Sorry I opened my mouth. I don't intentionally abuse controllers, they just break* after a few months and I have to either buy new ones or not bother with the whole system.

*"break", in this instance means "to break off the sticks, or pull them out of their sockets, or render them weak and lifeless through overuse; or have the buttons jammed or otherwise inoperable; cracks in the main body are not required but add a nice flair."

There's no way that I'm the only one who breaks them through regular use.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

dm01 said:


> Sorry I opened my mouth. I don't intentionally abuse controllers, they just break* after a few months and I have to either buy new ones or not bother with the whole system.
> 
> *"break", in this instance means "to break off the sticks, or pull them out of their sockets, or render them weak and lifeless through overuse; or have the buttons jammed or otherwise inoperable; cracks in the main body are not required but add a nice flair."
> 
> There's no way that I'm the only one who breaks them through regular use.


Oh I see. Sorry for presuming that.


----------



## -WOLF-

dm01 said:


> Sorry I opened my mouth. I don't intentionally abuse controllers, they just break* after a few months and I have to either buy new ones or not bother with the whole system.
> 
> *"break", in this instance means "to break off the sticks, or pull them out of their sockets, or render them weak and lifeless through overuse; or have the buttons jammed or otherwise inoperable; cracks in the main body are not required but add a nice flair."
> 
> There's no way that I'm the only one who breaks them through regular use.


I can't speak for newer consoles but every single PS2 controller I've had has been damaged or broken by regular use. 

Gamecube controllers for me have lasted forever. N64 controllers have also had a 100% wear-damage rate.

And as for Tyrone, Microsoft makes gamepads and there's really no such thing as "unofficial" if by that you mean third party then you're kind of foolish as the whole concept of a PC is to be able to have the versatility you need in this case gamepads. 360 controllers are said to work on the PC but it's reportedly flaky. I've had a Logitech gamepad for years that's worked perfectly. If you're really that paranoid about support, just make sure to get a pad with WHQL-signed drivers.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

-WOLF- said:


> I can't speak for newer consoles but every single PS2 controller I've had has been damaged or broken by regular use.
> 
> Gamecube controllers for me have lasted forever. N64 controllers have also had a 100% wear-damage rate.
> 
> And as for Tyrone, Microsoft makes gamepads and there's really no such thing as "unofficial" if by that you mean third party then you're kind of foolish as the whole concept of a PC is to be able to have the versatility you need in this case gamepads. 360 controllers are said to work on the PC but it's reportedly flaky. I've had a Logitech gamepad for years that's worked perfectly. If you're really that paranoid about support, just make sure to get a pad with WHQL-signed drivers.



Ok ok Wolf don't bite my head off ( did you get it.........bit my head off. Yep rubbish joke) but anyway I guess your right about the controllers because I don't think there's such thing as an official keyboard and mouse. It's all up to your decision of what you prefer.


----------



## tyza

Even though logitech is probably not as expensive as steel series or razer i usually support logitech more .


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Been a Razer Fanboi since I got my Deathadder 5 years ago. Still using it to this day, not a single issue. Cord is still in great shape, and it is still responsive.

I also have the BlackWidow. Worth it.


----------



## tyza

Try steel series,bwahahahaha they come with certain toshiba 3d gaming laptops ;D


----------



## defriend

I use Logitec, and it works just fine, and reletively cheap(I think) Logitec Keyboard and wireless mouse.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Do all Mouses have the same amount buttons, and keyboards? Oh and are all the letters on a keyboard always in the same type of order regardless of what brand?


----------



## defriend

no, some mouses have a crazy amount of bottons, some have just enoutgh. Keyboards have all the F-keys and alphabet keys, but other keyboard bottons can differ. Me keyboard has extra bottons for easier acces and rondom stuff.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Hmmmm. I just thought their was some kind of standard in that area. Seems not.


----------



## bruiser

English keyboards will have the QWERTY layout for the alpha/numeric keys, like on a typewriter. There will be some extra keys as was mentioned, plus a numbers pad, like a calculator.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Oh I see, thanks.


----------



## tyza

All the keys that you need in a game will exist on any keyboard, this is a pc im talking about obviously , not the laptop xD ,

The extra functions on the mouse does not even matter for gaming , they are just for mainly binding lazy keys or extra functions on the web browser.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Or some kind of marketing thing to improve your gaming?


----------



## tyza

Point is that you don't need it unless you are some well off rich guy 

Logitech is fine , a lot of people go for razer or steel series but their skills don't even 

match up for the equipment , its just a waste and a golden badge.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

No offence, you know more about this than I. But does it matter what brand it is? I myself would probably go for a Microsoft one ( again).


----------



## tyza

Microsoft mouse shucks  

The best brand that is economical is Logitech , preferably the gaming series.

What type of games you play ? 

Alot of games do not require a good keyboard or mouse .


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Every type of game besides RTSes. Never played one before. Why Logitec? More sturdy?


----------



## tyza

They have 3 year warranty, and fits right in between bad and professional mouses (they do have that category themselves though.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Yep. I guess I would buy one for that reason yeah. I think the first RTS game I'll probably buy would be a Warhammer game as I thoroughly enjoyed Space Marine on the consoles.


----------



## -WOLF-

Tyrone Burton said:


> Yep. I guess I would buy one for that reason yeah. I think the first RTS game I'll probably buy would be a Warhammer game as I thoroughly enjoyed Space Marine on the consoles.


Don't play an RTS with a controller - that is even if you can manage setting it up.

If you're going to buy a game in that series, I strongly recommend Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War II as it gives a more streamlined approach to the series and also to RTSes in general.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I wouldn't think a PC exclusive game would allow support of a Microsoft controller anyway would they? I would imagine PC exclusives to be designed for a Keyboard.


----------



## dm01

All games support all HIDs, they all use the same systems. The mouse, trackball, big joystick, those little sticks and/or the D-pad you see on gamepads, and any tilt/accelerometer-based controllers use the mouse protocols; while keyboards and the buttons/triggers/switches/clickables use keyboard or mouse-click protocols.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Just sort of depends.
As for mice there are hundred of different options, and without having friends who PC game with awesome mice... It is hard to tell what you like.

Logitech is a solid choice. Many, many, MANY people swear by them.

I swear by Razer. Once you get to any type of decent mouse around 30 dollars or more, they are all basically the same.

That is where it becomes preference.


----------



## -WOLF-

Tyrone Burton said:


> I wouldn't think a PC exclusive game would allow support of a Microsoft controller anyway would they? I would imagine PC exclusives to be designed for a Keyboard.


Of course they would. No peripheral manufacturer would ever conclude that forcing incompatibility with certain software vendors such as gaming publishers is good business practice. Not to mention it simply defeats the purpose of a PC, as I have mentioned before. 

Yes PC exclusives are* often* designed for a mouse and keyboard - but sometimes they'll include support either in a patch or from the start. Usually however it's simply better to play without a controller.

There's a feature in any modern computer called Plug and Play which essentially allows for extremely easy accessibility to these devices.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

If you're not getting a higher-end gaming mouse like a Razor, etc., than go with Logitech. This is the one I'm currently using, and the only complaint I've had so far is that it's a laser mouse instead of one of the new ones like Darkfield.


----------



## tyza

Are the completely lightless ones classed under laser or darkfield ?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Those would be the old ball-track ones.:grin: I'm not sure, I just know know that Logitech's Darkfield and Micrsoft's Bluetrack (I think that's what it's called) are way better than laser.


----------



## tyza

no i mean there are new mouses with the laser slots except no red light , it's just invisible.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I don't know, I haven't seen one.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Those are probably the Darkfield ones. Do you have a specific brand in mind?


----------



## -WOLF-

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Darkfield Micrsoft's Bluetrack


The what and what now? You've lost me, and you may have lost our OP. . .


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

That would be the type of tracking the mouse uses. Most mice use a laser, but the newer ones use a new tracking system which is way better. It works on just about any surface, including carpet, wood, glass, and several others.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

That's petty cool. The Mamba from Razer has two sensors it reads from, each set at a different frequency. One tuned for rough surface, one tuned for smooth.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

What is Darkfeild and Blutrack? I know what the red laser is for.


----------



## -WOLF-

They're probably gimmicks. No one's going to use a mouse on anything but a mousepad or maybe a desk at the least so it's not necessary. Typical mice are accurate enough to do whatever you need. Only an artist would need more accuracy and they have a tablet for that.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Do you guys ever think PC games would make it to Bluray Disc? I'm just thinking ahead when Playstation Orbis is released, technology could improve for PCs.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Nah, we have the ability for amazing compression. If games can't fit on 4.9 Gigs than they give us two or three disks. Also, downloads. We are not going to use disks soon. The disk just turned 30, believe it or not.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Hmm yeah I guess so. Hehe, of course I don't have my Gaming PC yet but have already bought two games for it instead of the consoles and that's Sniper Elite V2 and the first WoW.


----------



## -WOLF-

The primary reason we don't have bluray discs is because bluray drives in PCs are not commonplace nor are they inexpensive so it'd be a catastrophic loss if a publisher released bluray exclusive disks, even having the option for it would probably not be good enough.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

You would have thought as soon as BD was released, they would have done what Sony had done with their PS3. have their primary disc a Bluray to make consumers buy it more. If you understand me.


----------



## tyza

bluray is an **** to use, i have a bluray drive on my laptop , took me ages to find the player again that wouldn't cost a million to own . 

I dont see what's so good about bluray since its supposed to be drm and most of my games are digital now .

And pc gamers dont need bluray to get hd


----------



## -WOLF-

the funny thing is that 1080p and 1080i HD is good enough.


----------



## tyza

we have hard disks and internetz , say no to bluray!


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Of course it's only storage media anyway,but their is one tiny benefit of bluray over DVD. Scratch protection. Bluray is more resistant to scratches than DVD and that can if real help sometimes. But other than that, yeah. No need for BD.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

-WOLF- said:


> They're probably gimmicks. No one's going to use a mouse on anything but a mousepad or maybe a desk at the least so it's not necessary. Typical mice are accurate enough to do whatever you need. Only an artist would need more accuracy and they have a tablet for that.


 I beg to differ, Wolf, they aren't gimmicks. I've used both, and they are way better then laser. While for most people a laser is accurate enough, I use my laptop on all kinds of surfaces, and a laser won't cut it. Their claims of being able to track on wood, carpet, glass, etc. are not over-rated; I have used them on all of these surfaces, although the Logitech Darkfield is somewhat better then Microsoft's Bluetrack. While I am currently using a laser mouse, as soon as possible I will go back to Darkfield.

Logitech

Bluetrack Technology in a Computer Mouse | Microsoft Hardware


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Hi again. I've been reading on the Internet about games running in 120fps? Even on consoles? I thought the maximum refresh rate for games was 60hz or 60fps. And some things about vsync. What is this?


----------



## tyza

Depends on the games, the total war series games for me loads at 1056fps css loads at 60 but can be configured to load at 500 fps it does effect your ingame run speed and performance though.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Frame rate is simply the number if times your graphics card can render an image in a second.

So an entirely black screen can render at an unlimited FPS, because it takes no power to render it.

Loading into Borderlands gives me 9999fps while going through the beginning credits.

However Battlefield 3 on ultra gives me 54 fps sometimes because the difficultly of rendering that.

However, on a 60hz monitor, anything past 60 FPS is just extra FPS that you cannot see.

Since your monitor can only do 60 Hz, or fps, then the game would look just as good at 60 FPS, as it would at 300fps.

That is where 120hz monitors come in. They can display twice the FPS giving you a much smoother image.


----------



## -WOLF-

Tyrone Burton said:


> Hi again. I've been reading on the Internet about games running in 120fps? Even on consoles? I thought the maximum refresh rate for games was 60hz or 60fps. And some things about vsync. What is this?


Vsync just forces the game to run at the monitor's refresh rate. On consoles it's usually enabled, but keep in mind most monitors have an effective range of 52 to 120hz and televisions can go about the same. Consoles are just designed to run at 60fps because it's perfectly smooth while not needing to have hardware that pushes beyond that limit. Monitors and televisions that run at 120hz are usually for 3D effects. 

On computer games without an fps limit the game can run at usually an unlimited number of frames, some games like CSS have it hard-coded to be capped at about 300fps. However sometimes, I believe it was Crysis that had this problem, wouldn't cap the limit for things like the main menu screen which would cause the graphics card to burn out since it was basically running at its absolute limit.

Keep in mind, anything above 60 fps is essentially just benchmark gravy. It's a good idea to have a game run at 70-90 fps simply to allow for breathing room when the action on the screen gets heavy so the FPS dip won't be so harsh. There's no need to be above 60.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Yeah. It's tempting for gamers to go all out but I prefer it to be the most common used, like you said 60fps. I'll be hooking my PC up to a 40inch HDTV which has a whopping 800hz compatibility so. I'll try the extra frame rate, but knowing me I'll keep it to 60.

I remember playing my Lego games on my consoles, and in the options menu there was this really unknown option to me called v-sync lol. When I turned it on the games frames were slowing or stittering, that must of been because it knew my tv was only 50hz, thus making the image a little slower.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Your 800hz won't be able to do 800fps. It just means the light hits the screen at 800 times a second. Most likely, it will be capped at 60hz. Also, TVs usually have some insane input lag.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Yes I think your right. I'm getting confused with two different things arn't I? I think my tvs main refresh rate is around the 200hz Mark, I guess the rest is just gimmick really, I havnt bought this tv yet. I'll be getting it at the same time as my gaming PC. ( hehe, you guys I'll probably think I'm rich XD). When calibrated this tv has an input lag of 33ms with all of the uneccesery processing off like noise reduction ect ect.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

33 ms is a ton. I get 5 ms on my monitor, as most monitors do.

That is basically adding to your ping.

So say you have a ping of 50 while playing a game. Then say a guy moves onto your screen from a direction. By the time you've seen that guy, he has been there for 33 ms, as stated by your TV. So add that to your 50 ping. Now, your ping is more like 83.

But when you move your crosshairs to kill him, it will have another 33 ms of lag. Bringing your effective ping to 116 ms.

With a normal monitor, you get an additional 10 ms of ping. Taking you from 50 to 60.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Ive only ever played online multiplayer once and that was with Haze. I much prefer single player, but if it gets me a trophy or achievement, I'll do it.

That's another thing I'd like to ask. Do PC games have achievements or trophies like the consoles?


----------



## -WOLF-

Tyrone Burton said:


> Ive only ever played online multiplayer once and that was with Haze. I much prefer single player, but if it gets me a trophy or achievement, I'll do it.
> 
> That's another thing I'd like to ask. Do PC games have achievements or trophies like the consoles?


Yes but mostly they have them when they're digitally distributed on a platform. The three major digital distribution platforms* (meaning you must have this software to run the game as well as to buy it) are, in order, Steam, Games for Windows Live (aka GfWL) and Origin. These will most commonly have achievements for its games; some games have their own achievements even when not on a platform.

*igital distribution is a system where everything is online. There are no disks - you can play the game anywhere at any time and buy it from any location.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Arnt their Games for Windows discs? I know for sure Batman Arkham Asylum is on that platform. So it's only for downloads? You can't get achievements on any disc?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

You can get achievements on some games if you're connected to the Internet. Like BF2-3, BM:AA, etc..


----------



## tyza

I don't know about the games i never purchase, but alot of games that comes with disc now a days (major companies) would require you to activate with one of the 3 main digital distributor / drm software's mentioned earlier.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

So I would have the game disc, and an Internet connection. Register with one of those companies that WOLF mentioned, and then achievements would be there?


----------



## tyza

Depends on the game obviously, but yes, 

but the point of registering the game with the software is so that it gets locked with your account and that you need to do so to be able to play online , achievements are just for yourself and your friends to look at xD.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Pretty much as Tyza said.


----------



## tyza

Steam for example though , does show you progression , if the game itself allows so , like in css to get an ak achievement you might need 500 kills with a certain gun , it would show you something like 450/500 before you hit the achievement.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I reached level 11 on my PS3 for trophies and it's a great feeling, it's a pain doing em but still.

Guys. I'll be playing all the latest games on the PC, but along side them I'd also like to rebut some of the older games like Tomb Raider,Farenhieit ect. I know these games need a different OS than Windows 7 or 8, so when I install W7 or 8, would it have some kind of backwards compatibility for older OS's? And could some of them be used with a controller? I'm doubting it but......


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Don't go with Windows 8, and no, you don't need a different OS. Windows has a compatiblity mode. You can run a program under a Windows 95/98/XP environment right from the normal windows 7


----------



## dm01

Compatibility Mode isn't perfect, which is why virtual machines like ScummVM and DOSBox exist. Some controller support should be native, but I wouldn't expect perfection.


----------



## tyza

God i hate compability mode, its all lies , xD


----------



## Tyrone Burton

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Don't go with Windows 8, and no, you don't need a different OS. Windows has a compatiblity mode. You can run a program under a Windows 95/98/XP environment right from the normal windows 7


Phew:smile:


----------



## Tyrone Burton

tyza said:


> God i hate compability mode, its all lies , xD


Oh no. Am I missing something?


----------



## tyza

dm01 said:


> Compatibility Mode isn't perfect, which is why virtual machines like ScummVM and DOSBox exist. Some controller support should be native, but I wouldn't expect perfection.


 this is what you missed . LoL.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I'll google those to save me asking here........again


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Anything newer then 2005 should run fine.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I used compatibility mode when I was on windows 8. Had to, for anything to work.

On 7, I use compatibility for old school MechWarrior. Past that, most games just work.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I find it rather difficult to believe game developers can create a game for PC without knowing what the specs should be. Because they know what hardware their creating a game on on a console, but a PC, everyone has a different GPU, CPU. It's really interesting to me


----------



## tyza

they make a game for windows and mac , maybe other os's its the hardware manufacturer's that have to follow windows 7 for example, not the coders xD


----------



## dm01

Tyrone Burton said:


> I find it rather difficult to believe game developers can create a game for PC without knowing what the specs should be. Because they know what hardware their creating a game on on a console, but a PC, everyone has a different GPU, CPU. It's really interesting to me


This is why games now let you set different graphics and sound options. Instead of having Low, Medium, and High of ten years ago, decent games let you set just about anything to your liking.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

And others don't. Darksiders II is pretty much resolution. And that's it.


----------



## tyza

vijaykumarA said:


> I don't have any reason to compare gamepad vesus keyboard and mouse. My opinion is just play the game the way it was meant to be played.



Thoughts are the same , until a game is released in both versions and is balanced, but somehow funner in one of the versions.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

vijaykumarA said:


> I don't have any reason to compare gamepad vesus keyboard and mouse. My opinion is just play the game the way it was meant to be played.


Yes I agree. I think I've said this before on here, but I would only play a game with a controller if the game supported it as that's just one of the ways they want you to play it. So I wouldn't want any software thingamajigs that forces it.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Hey guys. It's not Christmas yet but while I wait I could get in to some practise with a keyboard and mouse. I believe there are some console games out there that support KBAM. Any suggestions what games?


----------



## -WOLF-

Tyrone Burton said:


> Hey guys. It's not Christmas yet but while I wait I could get in to some practise with a keyboard and mouse. I believe there are some console games out there that support KBAM. Any suggestions what games?


Skyrim, Borderlands 2 and Dishonoured


----------



## tyza

dungeon defenders? (ive quit already but not bad if you have chunks of spare time )


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Did any of the old PS2 games support them at all? I may have one of them.

I wish there was some kind of list on the net on what games support KBAM.


----------



## iplikator

Hi, I read this whole thread and I just wanted to add to the discussion these few things so you know about them since no one mentioned it yet!


1.GFWL is a horrible platform, Origin is horrible as well though not as much as GFWL, Steam is the best and fortunately most games are on steam as compared to the other services, I would explain to you why they're so bad but just typing it would make me vomit so I just suggest you Google it.
2.The reason Console games are so much more expensive than PC games is because consoles are sold below their actual value and the loss is made up on games, This is done to make the console itself cheap and therefore to attract people with it's low price The same is done with printers for example (loss made up on ink/toner)
3. Many games maybe even up to 95% of them aren't going to work directly in Windows 7 or 8, as for Windows XP, I would just suggest dual booting with it, As for older OSes (Such as Windows 95/98/2000, etc.) I suggest to use a virtual machine, You can just easily Google this to figure out how to install everything!


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Cool, thanks for that iplikator. If you've actually read this whole thread then I think you'll dream about it tonight LOL.

I'm going to try and google those settings you find on games such as things like anti aliasing, reflections ect ect. I am aware though that if you can enable all of these, it can reduce the framerate a little, thus why a better GPU is great .


----------



## JDHuff185

I'm likely gonna get a PC for gaming, but I want one HELL of a processor, and lots of CPU. The last thing I want is to die because I got a facebook message and forgot to close my browser...XD


----------



## Redeye3323

JDHuff185 said:


> I'm likely gonna get a PC for gaming, but I want one HELL of a processor, and lots of CPU. The last thing I want is to die because I got a facebook message and forgot to close my browser...XD


CPUs are nice, but the GPU is by far the main factor.

Get a decent CPU, but spends more on the Graphics Card...

With regards to Gaming, most games will run perfectly fine on Windows 7 (can't say about Windows 8 yet) and you will only get issues with really old games,


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Everything runs pretty fine on Windows 8, and if it doesn't, compatibility mode actually works.

CPU's are great, but so are GPUs.

i.e. I went from an AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 3.8 Ghz to an Intel i5 3570k @ 3.4 stock currently until I get my H100 (both using an OCed GTX 670) and gained massive FPS due to the PCI-E 3.0 Intel supports as well as just having a better processor.

Borderlands 2 really liked the Intel.
Battlefield 3 didn't really care.


----------



## -WOLF-

A decent amount of ram (4-6gbs) and a 1gb video card and 4 core processor all you need


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Hehe. I think if all of us had the cash, we'd go full monty with our PCs LOL.


----------



## iplikator

Hope you don't mind me answering again, but I just wanted to correct something other people said:

1.Tyza said hey had a problem with finding a Blu-ray playing software, You don't need that for Data BDs (Which would be what games would be on) And BD has much more capacity than DVD


2.There is a visible difference between 60 FPS and 120FPS (at least to some people)


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

120fps is way smoother than the 60 fps. If I didn't have three 60hz monitors in surround already.... I'd love to flop over to 120hz.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Do game devs care about any standard in the fps area? Or do they always let the fps be as high as possible? If they wanted to could they put a kind of lock on a certain amount of frames such as 30fps to kind of create a sort of unique feel to a game?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Never. I would never play a game that was capped at 30fps. It's too jerky and terrible looking. All Valve games and those based on the source engine are capped at 300FPS. So there is a cap, per se, but not an 'artistic' capm if you will.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Is that the maximum of all PC games or just Valve? For 300fps.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Well, there was one video game, which name escaped me, who didn't have an FPS cap on the start menu. Well, people would leave the game open for days with dirty, old, hot PCs and they would light on fire, because the PC was running at 100% trying to render the menu as fast as electrically possible.

But no, not all games are capped at 300. Some at 60, some not at all.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Yes, it must be only the consoles that sometimes lock on with 30fps.

Are you sure that game you mentioned wasn't called PC Destroyer?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Would be a good name for it, huh?
Yeah, consoles are designed to maintain a 24fps minimum, and shoot for 48FPS. If I see 48 FPS in a game, I know it's upgrade time.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Just to be sure, the ultra setting you find on some games, is that setting only for displays over 1920x1080?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Depends. Usually the resolution, or size of the screen is separate from the graphics settings. So you typically go to your monitors resolution (1920x1080) and then set the settings to a low enough point to balance quality and FPS. For a guy like me, who has always been a PC gamer, if I can't hold 60+fps, I turn down some settings until I can hold that 60 fps. Fluidity is mote important that quality in the games I play. Battlefield 3, mostly.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I doubt the gaming PC I'll be getting will support ultra ( it's a £1,800 one)

But maybe it can on some games. I'm getting it from PCspecialist, so I am choosing what GPU I want and other stuff. Great service those guys if they build it for you.


----------



## -WOLF-

Tyrone Burton said:


> I doubt the gaming PC I'll be getting will support ultra ( it's a £1,800 one)
> 
> But maybe it can on some games. I'm getting it from PCspecialist, so I am choosing what GPU I want and other stuff. Great service those guys if they build it for you.


Try not to bother with custom vendors and all that. Just buy each part from Newegg and Tigerdirect and you'll save big. Sure it means putting it together but that's not as difficult as it sounds.


----------



## iplikator

Also, If you don't mind I'd like to explain this in a little more detail, Usually the Ultra/high/medium etc. settings are independent from the resolution, so you could play a game on ultra even on 800X600 resolution, Thee Ultra/high/medium etc. settings usually have nothing to do with resolution and the screen resolution is set separately(By set separately I mean that on most games you can choose a resolution lower than your display's native resolution, For instance if your PC can't handle higher resolutions well)





And as for 1800 pound PC, unless you're getting completely ripped off or unless it's a laptop, then it should be able to run any game out there today on ultra settings, at 1920X1080+ resolution and at well over 60FPS, maybe even with graphical mods.



And it's not really that a PC supports ultra, For instance If you have a PC that can play some game on high and that the PC is already working on near it's maximum performance, then ultra for instance will run but only on 25 FPS, Which is near unplayable, It's not that it will present you with an error message "Sorry, but Your PC doesn't support the ultra settings" or anything like that.




And I have to agree that unless it's laptop, You could build your own one, Especially since you're going to spend so much, you could spend the exact same amount on just the parts. If you did that, you could probably get better parts than If you're buying it from some 3rd party builders.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Hmmm. Ya know what LOL, I think your right. I had a look at a YouTube vid once, watching someone build a PC and it really doesn't seem that bad or hard. The only thing is, is that how would I know the motherboard, GPU, CPU and everything else are compatible with each other?

I'm sure if I can build a DVD cabinet I can build a PC


----------



## -WOLF-

Tyrone Burton said:


> Hmmm. Ya know what LOL, I think your right. I had a look at a YouTube vid once, watching someone build a PC and it really doesn't seem that bad or hard. The only thing is, is that how would I know the motherboard, GPU, CPU and everything else are compatible with each other?
> 
> I'm sure if I can build a DVD cabinet I can build a PC


Just start a thread here > Building - Tech Support Forum and you'll be set


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Yes, I'll be sure to do that, but I'll wait till I have everything incase they need to know anything about the parts. No point in starting if I'm not going to do it yet.

I've just ordered Half Life on PS2 as it has Keyboard and Mouse support. Great opportunity to practise.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Yes, Half-Life would be the place to start. It's where i started


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Hey, what a coincidence XD.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Granted, I started like 12 years ago.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Hey, I'm 16 years old and started gaming 12 years ago. I was four when I first picked up a PSONE controller lol. I'm serious


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yeah, Tyrone, I wouldn't suggest challenging him to an online match. :grin: And he can also see behind him.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

No worries lol, I only do online if I get a trophy for it or some reward. I much prefer the main single player hehe.

What I've heard, people using a keyboard can literally wipe out a player using a controller on FPS games lol.


----------



## dm01

Tyrone Burton said:


> No worries lol, I only do online if I get a trophy for it or some reward. I much prefer the main single player hehe.
> 
> What I've heard, people using a keyboard can literally wipe out a player using a controller on FPS games lol.


Depends on what macros and such the player decided to use.

Building a computer isn't hard, if I can do it, pretty much anyone can. It's like a puzzle, a large and expensive puzzle.

Compatibility is pretty simple, just match up names and numbers and you should be good.


----------



## tyza

Building is easssyyyy , precaution takes lots of timeeeee meow.

i think me with a keyboard and mouse could wipe out a team on teh consoles easssyy


----------



## Tyrone Burton

dm01 said:


> Depends on what macros and such the player decided to use.
> 
> Building a computer isn't hard, if I can do it, pretty much anyone can. It's like a puzzle, a large and expensive puzzle.
> 
> Compatibility is pretty simple, just match up names and numbers and you should be good.


What numbers should I be matching up? Model numbers you mean? Surely you can't match a CPU brand with a GPU brand, because I believe there are only two CPU brands out there. I wish to get a Nvidia GPU too because of 3D.


----------



## iplikator

I just want to add that if you want to use a 3DTV as a display and want to use the 3D feature you will also need the 3DTV play software which costs additional $


And also There are more CPU manufacturers, but only two x64 CPU manufacturers if I'm not mistaken!


----------



## Tyrone Burton

iplikator said:


> I just want to add that if you want to use a 3DTV as a display and want to use the 3D feature you will also need the 3DTV play software which costs additional $
> 
> 
> And also There are more CPU manufacturers, but only two x64 CPU manufacturers if I'm not mistaken!


Yeah that's no problem. It may be worth it, it's what I got a 3DTV for so.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

3D, Ew. 120FPS is what I would use that for.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I think my TVs refresh rate is 240hz and the rest is just extra rubbish that pretends to make it look good. It's a 800hz TV you see. Marketing eh.


----------



## iplikator

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> 3D, Ew. 120FPS is what I would use that for.




I don't know what is your problem with 3D!


----------



## Redeye3323

iplikator said:


> I don't know what is your problem with 3D!


Some people dislike 3D but I personally think whilst it is a bit gimmicky, its kinda cool.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Yes, and in time it WILL get better. I bet back in the day, surround sound to people felt like a gimmick too. I think 3D for movies serves the same purpose as surround. To emerse you further into the game or movie.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

3D is fine. I have nothing against it except for maybe a headache or two.

But for gaming online, as all my games tend to revolve around, 120 FPS (3D basically gives you 60 FPS per each eye, while 120 FPS is just that) will give you a tactical advantage.

That's all. I rather kill nubs quicker, than prettier.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Sometimes on sites like EuroGamer, they let you know if a specific game in 3D has had any reductions in performance or if enabling 3D is worth it. I think gaming in 3D can be good, but also I little bad on performance wise.

I'm sure 3D is fantastic in single player stories though. *picturing Uncharted 3 in 3D*


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Single player is the only time I would go with 3D. Minus the really spendy monitors and glasses and stuff.

Battlefield 3 in 3D.... Oh my.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Yeah, as I said it's about emersian I guess. Single player is about the story and feel of the game. Whereas multiplayer is about competition and complete fun, so I would turn off 3D for multiplayer too.


----------



## defriend

Have you heard of Gaming with a screen all around you, and you're walking on a specilixed treadmill?


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Yes lol, I think that would be too real for me. One explosion from that and I'll have a heart attack.


----------



## tyza

Tyrone Burton said:


> Yes lol, I think that would be too real for me. One explosion from that and I'll have a heart attack.




LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Redeye3323

defriend said:


> Have you heard of Gaming with a screen all around you, and you're walking on a specilixed treadmill?


Saw a clip about that, it looked amazing but a long time till it will become the norm..


----------



## Tyrone Burton

There's another that's to do with 3D from Sony. Don't know if you seen it and don't know the name of it.

It basically looks like the glasses that on of the guys in Star Trek wore. It surrounds you in 3D so there's nothing in the environment to distract you. You can play games with these chunky glasses and movies.

They look like one of those virtual reality glasses. Lol.


----------



## defriend

sorry messed up posting. lol


----------



## defriend

Tyrone Burton said:


> Yes lol, I think that would be too real for me. One explosion from that and I'll have a heart attack.


I wonder what will happen if you play horror on that?:grin:


----------



## Tyrone Burton

defriend said:


> I wonder what will happen if you play horror on that?:grin:


I don't know. Probably faint, get up again. Then faint again, then have a heart attack. XD.

Not really, I'm used to em. * has a heart attack*


----------



## defriend

[You mean these.. or the more hipster glasses.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Exactly yes, the first on at the top.

Oooh, it looks great already. It's like your own 3D tv on your head.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oho! I like the ST ones. :grin:


----------



## defriend

I like the second ones, you can pretend to pay attantion, but instead bieng in your VR.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Hey guys, when you have the time, what do you think of the parts I've chosen. And am I missing anything?

The graphics card:
Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 Graphics Card (4GB GDDR5, PCI Express 3.0, 915MHz, 6008MHz, DVI-I, DVI-D, 28nm GPU, NVIDIA GPU Boost, NVIDIA 3D Vision Surround Ready)

CPU:
Intel Core i7 3820 Quad Core CPU (3.60GHz, 10MB Cache, Socket 2011, 130W, Sandy Bridge)

RAM:
Corsair CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10 Vengenace 16GB 1600MHz CL10 DDR3 Memory Two Module Kit

motherboard:
Asus P9X79 PRO Motherboard (Socket 2011, Intel X79, DDR3 Quad Channel, ATX, PCI Express 3.0, Dual Intelligent Processors 3 with New DIGI+ Power Control)

HDD:
Samsung HN-M101MBB 1TB 5400rpm SATA 2.5 inch Internal Hard Drive

DVD Drive:
LG GH24NS90.AUAA50B 24x SATA Bare Internal DVD Rewriter - Black

Cooling:
Cooler Master 1000W 12V Silent Pro M2 1000 Power Supply Unit

And this is the case, just a basic one really, nothing fancy.
Cooler Master RC-430-KWN1 Elite 430 Midi Tower with Window - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## -WOLF-

First, I suggest getting a cheap maybe 120 gb or so HDD just for backup/emergencies.

Second: What Operating System are you going to use? If you're going to use 16 GBs, then you must use Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit. I do not recommend 16 Gbs of ram, that's far too much and you can save money and still have stellar performance with 6-8 Gbs. 

If you're using a 64-bit operating system, make sure your CPU is also 64-bit (you didn't link your CPU so I can't check).

Thirdly, don't get a 1000 watt psu, that's far too much. The Corsair TX 650 watt or SeaSonic 620 Watt will be sufficient for a single GPU setup


----------



## Tyrone Burton

-WOLF- said:


> First, I suggest getting a cheap maybe 120 gb or so HDD just for backup/emergencies.
> 
> Second: What Operating System are you going to use? If you're going to use 16 GBs, then you must use Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit. I do not recommend 16 Gbs of ram, that's far too much and you can save money and still have stellar performance with 6-8 Gbs.
> 
> If you're using a 64-bit operating system, make sure your CPU is also 64-bit (you didn't link your CPU so I can't check).
> 
> Thirdly, don't get a 1000 watt psu, that's far too much. The Corsair TX 650 watt or SeaSonic 620 Watt will be sufficient for a single GPU setup


Thanks for that WOLF. I will be using Windows 7 and will look for 64 bit. I'm unsure if my CPU is 64 bit but I'll get back to you on that. 

And I'll take your advice on the RAM. Thanks for reading that.

I forgot to say. The reason I went for a 1000 watt power supply is because the GPUs wattage was around 750 watts, and the CPU was around 180 watts, I added it up and remembered other guys saying that you should go a bit over that for future use.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Would it be wise to get Windows 8 instead of Windows 7?


----------



## -WOLF-

Tyrone Burton said:


> Thanks for that WOLF. I will be using Windows 7 and will look for 64 bit. I'm unsure if my CPU is 64 bit but I'll get back to you on that.
> 
> And I'll take your advice on the RAM. Thanks for reading that.
> 
> I forgot to say. The reason I went for a 1000 watt power supply is because the GPUs wattage was around 750 watts, and the CPU was around 180 watts, I added it up and remembered other guys saying that you should go a bit over that for future use.


What??? Whoever told you that is flat out wrong. The card would use no more than 300w at full load and your cpu uses just under 175 (at high load) 


Tyrone Burton said:


> Would it be wise to get Windows 8 instead of Windows 7?


I say "no." Why? Because Windows 7 is really good and learning on something as new and different as Windows 8 isn't a good idea, especially since 99.9% of all Windows-based tutorials out there for anything be it games or something else will use Vista or Windows 7 so you'd have to be doing things on your own, which isn't really fun. Plus, you cannot downgrade from 8 to 7 easily, but you can upgrade from 7 to 8 or just dual boot. I'm also doubting just how compatible Windows Vista and 7 applications are in Windows 8.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Thanks for that WOLF. I'll trust you with the wattage thing lol.

Hopefully this graphics card will be able to run most games at high settings.


----------



## -WOLF-

Tyrone Burton said:


> Thanks for that WOLF. I'll trust you with the wattage thing lol.
> 
> Hopefully this graphics card will be able to run most games at high settings.


Settings aren't an issue with the cards. It's resolution that matters (and to some extent, various DX11 options). You can very easily run moderately high resolutions (WSXGA+ 1680×1050) with maxed out settings, but if you're wanting go to to extreme resolutions, such as QXGA (2048×1536) it's better to go with two or more GPUs. Alternatively you can use a single dual-gpu card (i'd give an example but I'm not current on the video card options these days, but some video cards have 'two' cards in them, usually suffixed by X2. An older example is the Radeon 4870X2)


----------



## Tyrone Burton

For me, it'll just be 1920x1080. Lol.

I have one last question about my PC build. Is the cooling I have chosen enough? The case itself also has two fans. The last thing I want is it overheating


----------



## -WOLF-

Tyrone Burton said:


> For me, it'll just be 1920x1080. Lol.
> 
> I have one last question about my PC build. Is the cooling I have chosen enough? The case itself also has two fans. The last thing I want is it overheating


I dont see where you have your cooling option. Standard fare is usually good enough. I prefer keeping the case's side panel off as it prevents heat from getting trapped and I can just run a compact desktop fan into it to keep things cool. 

If you really want to get extra cooling, be careful at its size as they can get REALLY big. Consider the size of your case and your video card for choosing an after market cooler. I don't know enough about liquid cooling, however, but I know that it's always excellent.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Ok then. By the sounds of it I have just enough to keep it cool. Thank you again.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Since I'm on mobile. I can't see your system, if you have it in the sidebar or signature.
Stock cooling on GPUs are designed to take the heat the card outputs. Some coolers are better than other. Gigabyte Windforce cards stay extremely cool, as well as MSI Twin Frozr cards. (Twin Frozr is louder than Windforce, as well as hotter)

The current dual GPU single cards are the nVidia GTX 690 (GTX680 x2) and the AMD HD7990 (HD7970 x2)


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Yes. Honestly I really have to make a proper decision between two Nvidia GTX 680s or one GTX 690.

I've heard having the SLI and double cards has a better effect on PQ. Oh and what POW said, as soon as I've got everything and built it, I'll put my specs on and be proud of it XD.


----------



## -WOLF-

More cards, more heat and more power draw (and a bit more noise).

I strongly recommend at the most a single dual-gpu card. I'd more recommend just a typical single gpu card, they're good enough.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Ok then that makes things easier. I'd like to stick with the GTX 690 though. 

Ill take another look at the cases as that's the part of the PC I've spent less time on. See if I can find the right one.


----------



## -WOLF-

Some good cases: Antec 300; Antec 900; most NZXT cases; CoolerMaster CM Stacker


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I'll check them out thanks.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Had a look at them and really liked the Antec 300. The maximum I'm willing to spend on a case is £30-40 so that case has many thumbsup by the look of it 

You have to admit though that the cases around £90 are really nice, very tempting XD.


----------



## -WOLF-

Yeah generally the more money the more features such as more usb ports hot swappable bays more space etc it's not always worth it if you dont need it.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

GTX 690 on a single low res screen is overkill.

Low res is 1680x1050 and 1920x1080
High res starts at 1920x1200 all the way up from there.

I have ONE GTX 670 and I'm pushing four screens at once. I have a friend playing AC3 on three monitors at once (5200x1050) and I'm watching a movie at 1920x1080. He is holding a solid 60 FPS too.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

You know what guys? I've changed my mind on the GPU LOL. I'm going to go for the Nvidia GTX 680 and just the one, and that's my final decision  

I've chose that for two reasons. 1. Because itll save money. .2 and I can always buy another if I need one.


----------



## defriend

Nvidia makes good Graphic cards and other computer things, I can't remember the name of mine now, but there somewhat cheap-but I wouldn't buy tons of them.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Not yet it would be awhile, but how is three in future, or two?


----------



## defriend

Well, if I were you, I would just buy 1, and wait until I need a new one, and then buy it.


----------



## -WOLF-

Tyrone Burton said:


> Not yet it would be awhile, but how is three in future, or two?


No more than two. I'd say just get one card but upgrade to a newer one every 4-6 generations. That's about 2 1/2 to 3 years per card.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Awesome. I'll have it for awhile then cool. 

I think I'll name my PC the Ultramarine XD


----------



## taimurtk100

Personally, playing with keyboard and mouse will take some getting used to but in the end you wouldn't want it another way


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I agree on that as I've I bought a mouse and keyboard not long ago. Although the first game I want to play is Fahrenheit, it has a lot of QTEs so not a good idea. I should probably go for a Lego game.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Lego games are super fun, but they're mainly keyboard controls and your mouse is going to be the hardest to get used to. I would try a third-person one for your first one so you don't have to worry about aiming a lot. Like Batman or Assassins Creed.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Oh yes because the cam in the Lego games doesn't really have to be moved, good point. I'm trying to think if Enslaved had any QTEs, don't want those yet hh.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

QTEs?


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Oh sorry. It means Quick-Time-Events. It's those parts in games where it's just a cut scene, and all you have to do is press the button displayed as soon as it appears. 

Star Wars The Force Unleashed had a few of them when destrying those AT-ATs.


----------



## defriend

Playing with a keyboard and mouse takes getting use to. I remember trying to teach my friend simple controls, like move, chang camera(moving the mouse, and action on AC3-the rest of the controls are not that simple. But I remember she kept moving with the camera infront of the person, and never changed it.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

It's the movement and camera I have to get used to first of course, then move on to the other letters on the keyboard that might be for attack or get in cover ect. 

I do like the option that you can press shift to walk as I walk a lot in games rather than run. I take my time lol, admire the scenery


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

BM and AC games do have a lot of QTE, but you also don't have to aim a gun. Some other good ones for getting used to M/KB would be the Splinter Cell, Hitman, or Thief series. They balance the QTE with shooting, but if you go full stealth it's mainly movement, so a lot easier.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Did AC have QTEs? Can't remember lol. I'll start with those as I know the game style well after playing all four back to back.

I'm thinking of getting The Testament Of Sherlock Holmes to start my collection, that seems more of a puzzler.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Tyrone Burton said:


> Did AC have QTEs? Can't remember lol. I'll start with those as I know the game style well after playing all four back to back.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting The Testament Of Sherlock Holmes to start my collection, that seems more of a puzzler.


 You could say that. It and BM are like The Force Unleashed; you'll be in a fight and have to hit certain buttons in the right order to use combos and special attacks. So they may not be the best to start out with.

I've never played it believe it or not, considering I'm a SH fanatic, so I don't know what it's like.

Have you used a computer much at all, like for school or work? Or are you learning the whole mouse interface from scratch?


----------



## Tyrone Burton

Yep, from scratch. I've been using it though on PS Home to practice a little recently. Not the mouse though, PS Home doesn't use mouse unfortunately.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Then I think the best thing you could do before you ever get in a game is just get on your PC and practice using the mouse. Spend time navigating around the Desktop, opening icons, dragging to paste stuff, opening and navigating through files, etc. to get the feel of it and use it until it's as natural as pointing your finger. I remember when I started using the PC for the first time, and I can't even imagine playing a game when you're first starting out.


----------



## Tyrone Burton

I could actually do that now  

The PS3s browser isn't great but it's ok for now. Luckily it supports keyboard and mouse to use it's menu and the net. 

And after my PC build I'm not the type to just rush in and play that game, I like to get to know the PC first, it's nooks and crannies lol. Good advice.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yeah, just mess around with it and get used to the feel.


----------



## defriend

I tend to play a newer game version the the old one. I play ME3 before ME2, DA:2 before orinins, Just Cause 2 before 1 (I never heard of a just cause 1) AC:2 before 1 ect..


----------



## Tyrone Burton

defriend said:


> I tend to play a newer game version the the old one. I play ME3 before ME2, DA:2 before orinins, Just Cause 2 before 1 (I never heard of a just cause 1) AC:2 before 1 ect..


I get why you do that for multiplayer, seems a bit mad for the story Thogh, playing em backwards lol.


----------



## defriend

not backwards, Only some games, I know the story behind them. It's weird though.


----------

